# LAN Kabel verlegen, aussen was beachten



## soleval (2. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier noch ca. 70 Meter CAT 6 Kabel für Innen rumliegen.
Da ich im AUssenbereich kein WLAN bekomme und DLAN ebenfalls nicht funktioniert aufgrund blöder Stromkreise ( Altbau ... ),
dachte ich mir, ich verlege das vorhandene Kabel in meinen Partyraum und klemme da ne LAN Dose dran.
Da Google mir nicht so toll helfen konnte, frage ich hier mal, was zu beachten ist, wenn ich das Kabel außen verlege ?
Reicht es, das Kabel in einen Kabelkanal zu legen oder muss ich auf das teure Outdoor LAN Kabel ausweichen ?
Die Entfernung sind ca. 50 Meter....


----------



## NynrosVorlon (2. November 2014)

Ein ordentliche verlegter Kabelkanal sollte reichen


----------



## Angelo-K (2. November 2014)

Ich würds in panzerrohr einziehen (Baumarkt) und dann in ca 1m Tiefe verlegen... Am besten noch, wenn du steine drüber machst... Sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee etwas in den Rasen zu stecken 

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Angelo


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. November 2014)

Nichts gegen dich Angelo-K, aber buddel mal 1m tief. Stromkabel müssen in 80cm Tiefe verlegt werden, da wäre 1m der absolute overkill für CAT. 
Das Panzerflex würd ich auch nehmen, allerdings nur 1 1/2 Spatenstiche tief verlegen, Steine rüberlegen oder was anderes auffälliges (Warnband), und die Austrittsstelle vom Haus mit Silikon verschließen.
Bei 50m müsstest du aber warscheinlich auf ein Kabeleinzugsgerät zurückgreifen, oder stückeln


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

Danke für Eure Anregungen, aber ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich leider nix in die Tiefe legen kann, weil das leider alles asphaltiert ist ....


----------



## meik19081999 (2. November 2014)

Es sollte beachtet werden, dass keine anderen Kabel ein Störsugnal abgeben können auf das CAT6 Kabel, welches aber Geschirmt ist.

Es hört sich auch nicht so an, als ob andere Kabel in der Nähe sind.

Du solltest auch beachten, dass du keinen 90° Knick in das Kabel machen solltest, da sich dieses dabei beschädigen kann.

Wie alles angeschlossen wird weist du?

Gruß


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Wie alles angeschlossen wird weist du?


Jepp, das weiß ich denn habe schon 150 Meter im Haus versenkt 
Jetzt fehlt eben nur noch der kleine Rest.
Auflegewerkzeug etc. ist alles vorhanden


----------



## meik19081999 (2. November 2014)

soleval schrieb:


> Jepp, das weiß ich denn habe schon 150 Meter im Haus versenkt
> Jetzt fehlt eben nur noch der kleine Rest.
> Auflegewerkzeug etc. ist alles vorhanden


Also ich musste 15m Kabel durch ein Lehrrohr ziehen und das habe ich dann so gemacht, dass ich einen langen Draht durchgeschoben hab, auf der anderen seite das Kabel angebunden und dann durchgezogen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. November 2014)

Sind die 50m Luftlinie oder Stück Rasen/Erde die du aufbuddeln könntest? Skizziere mal die Gegebenheiten, ins blaue raten ist nicht meine Stärke 
Zum durchfädeln würd ich auch einen Draht vorziehen, die Kabeleinzugsgeräte sind ja der Wucher schlecht hin


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

Malen kann ich nicht.
Daher mal Satellitenfoto 
Der schwarze Strich soll die Kabelführung sein. Links unten ist das Wohnhaus und rechts oben ist der Partyraum.
50 Meter sind ca. LL und aufbuddeln ist wegen asphalt auf Hof nicht....


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. November 2014)

Ob man da mit 4K inkl Downsampling was erkennen kann? 

Gibts die Möglichkeit es unauffällig am Rand zu verlegen, oder an der Außenwand mit Schellen?


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

So hatte ich es vor, unauffällig am Rande an der Mauer lang.
Tuts da sowas ??


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. November 2014)

Ja, Panzerflex halt. Bei einem Cat6 Kabel reicht M16 (M12 geht auch falls du sowas findest). Und wenn das mit den Zugdraht nicht klappt, einfach n´ paar Verbinder und Panzertape dazu bestellen und stückeln


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

Ich würde das Kabel in Gartenschlauchsegmenten und/oder Rohren verlegen welche an der Dachrinne befestigt werden. Für die Distanz zwischen den Häusern würde ich ein rostfreies Stahlseil von Haus zu Haus spannen und das Kabel daran aufhängen bzw. Schlauchsegmente die das Kabel enthalten.  Wird ein ordentliches Freileitungskabel verwendet kannst du dir die Umhüllung eventuell sparen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. November 2014)

CAT-Kabel ist alles andere als für Freie Verlegung geeignet. Wenn dann das mit den Stahlseil/Dachrinne, wobei das ja dann auch niemanden in seiner Sicht stören darf


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

Ein handelsübliches CAT-Verlegekabel muss bei der dauerhaften Verlegung im Außenbereich jedenfalls soweit wie möglich vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung (UV Strahlung), zu hohen Temperaturen und Feuchtigkeit geschützt werden wobei der Schutz gegen UV-Strahlung am wichtigsten ist. Es gibt aber natürlich auch Spezialkabel die für eine Verlegung im Außenbereich gedacht sind und sooo teuer sind die auch wieder nicht; damit könnte man sich einigen Aufwand sparen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. November 2014)

Das ist richtig, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass das vorhandene CAT6 ein solches Spezialkabel ist. Andererseits hab ich schon zur genüge Freie Verlegung mit normalen NYM/CAT gesehen, geht auch, aber man sollte sich im klaren sein, dass irgendwann halt nichts mehr geht.


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

Ist es nicht, es ist gantz normales.
Ja, das Outdoorkabel habe ich auch gesehen, aber da ich eh die 70 Meter hier noch rumliegen habe und nichts weiter zwecks Verlegung geplant habe, kam die Frage auf....


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

Natürlich könntest du auch das vorhandene Kabel verwenden und ohne zusätzlichen Schutz verlegen aber dann musst du damit rechnen das es nach ein paar Jahren kaputt wird, vermutlich weil die Isolierung auseinanderfällt. Natürlich kannst du es dann immer noch ersetzen aber das ist freilich wieder ein Aufwand.


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

ne, Schutz soll es schon bekommen  Da ich nicht frei über den Hof kann mit Stahlseilen, muss ich mich um die Ecken schlängeln, aber das wird schon werden.
Werde dann berichten, für was ich mich entschieden habe und wie es aussieht....


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

Um die Ecke schlängeln sollte ja kein Problem sein; ist da am nördlichen Ende des Hofs eine Mauer oder eine Durchfahrt? In ersterem Fall würde ich auch diesen Weg nehmen, das ist einfacher und weniger Problembehaftet.


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

ne mauer geht dort beim nachbarn entlang


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

Dann würde ich das Kabel in jedem Fall möglichst geschützt über die ganze Strecke an/unter der Dachkante oder Dachrinne befestigen.


----------



## kev2k (2. November 2014)

Muss man beim verlegen zwischen 2 häusern nicht den potentialunterscheid zwischen den gebäuden beachten? Nicht dass dir dann die Netzhardware deswegen abraucht


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

das läuft alles über einen Anschluß, denke nicht das dies Probleme bereiten wird.
wenns mein Nachbar wäre ok dann ja, aber so, eher nicht.


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

Na ja es geht da vor allem auch um die Erdung... mit einem LWL hätte man da keine Probleme.


----------



## soleval (2. November 2014)

netzwerkisolator und gut


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

Ja... die Dinger sind aber nicht billig...


----------



## taks (3. November 2014)

Auf einer Seite die Erdung nicht anschliessen und gut ist


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2014)

Na so einfach ist das nicht! Die Masse aller Geräte im Netzwerk ist ja normalerweise miteinander und mit der Schutzerde verbunden... selbst wenn der Switch auf der anderen Seite keine Erdung hat könnte er etwa über einen PC der dranhängt indirekt geerdet sein.

 Es gibt hier im wesentlichen folgende Lösungsansätze:

 -ignorieren und hoffen das nichts passiert

 -Netzwerkisolator

 -2 Switches mit LWL Anschluss kaufen und ein LWL Kabel für die Verbindung nutzen (Optimallösung)

 -Schutzerdung der beiden Gebäude über ein eigenes Erdungskabel verbinden falls das nicht schon der Fall ist (ganz optimal ist das alleine nicht aber besser als nichts)

 -Im Haus 2 nur einen W-LAN AP ohne Erdung anschließen, nur W-LAN nutzen


----------

